# Coronavirus: più di 3000 contagi. 148 morti



## admin (5 Marzo 2020)

Aggiorniamo suo dati dell’epidemia da coronavirus in Italia. I contagi sono 3296 i morti 148 mentre i guariti 414.


----------



## Darren Marshall (5 Marzo 2020)

41 morti in 24 ore?!!


----------



## Swaitak (5 Marzo 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Aggiorniamo suo dati dell’epidemia da coronavirus in Italia. I contagi sono 3296 i morti 148 mentre i guariti 414.



come cacchio la arginiamo


----------



## Darren Marshall (5 Marzo 2020)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> come cacchio la arginiamo



È un disastro totale.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (5 Marzo 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Aggiorniamo suo dati dell’epidemia da coronavirus in Italia. I contagi sono 3296 i morti 148 mentre i guariti 414.



il death rate è del 3,8% rispetto a circa 1-1,5% di Giappone, Spagna, Francia, UK e meno dell'1% in Corea. In Germania addirittura zero morti e 444 contagi. Questo significa che 1) siamo pieni zeppi di infetti che non abbiamo ancora intercettato, perché non possiamo avere numeri di morti al pari di Wuhan che era una città al collasso. 2) da noi le infezioni sono iniziate prima e col tempo saliranno anche gli altri (però Giappone e Corea in realtà hanno iniziato prima di noi e hanno numeri di morti in % molto molto più bassi, soprattutto i coreani che testano a tappeto). 

Sono preoccupatissimo, sta roba se degenera siamo fregati


----------



## gabri65 (5 Marzo 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Aggiorniamo suo dati dell’epidemia da coronavirus in Italia. I contagi sono 3296 i morti 148 mentre i guariti 414.



Mah ...

Speriamo di riuscire a contenere. L'amico Toby rossonero parlava di una situazione tragica in ospedale.

Se i numeri continuano così, ci sarà il collasso delle struttura sanitaria. Cerchiamo di essere ottimisti e di andare verso una stabilizzazione, ma qui la dobbiamo piantare di ritenere 'sta cosa simile all'influenza. Va interpretata in altro modo, non c'è verso.


----------



## koti (5 Marzo 2020)

769 contagi in un giorno, mamma mia


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (5 Marzo 2020)

Secondo i dati riportati dal Corriere della sera, i contagiati sono 3858


----------



## Djici (5 Marzo 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Aggiorniamo suo dati dell’epidemia da coronavirus in Italia. I contagi sono 3296 i morti 148 mentre i guariti 414.



In Belgio, anche se il governo non ha ancora "vietato" i viaggi dei studenti in Italia, quasi tutti i viaggi che dovevano fare le scuole in Italia sono stati annullati... Senza nemmeno un rimborso ai parenti che per certi viaggi avevano pagato sui 600 euro...

Da fuori Italia, vedono la faccenda italiana quasi peggio di quella cinese...


----------



## Swaitak (5 Marzo 2020)

Djici ha scritto:


> In Belgio, anche se il governo non ha ancora "vietato" i viaggi dei studenti in Italia, quasi tutti i viaggi che dovevano fare le scuole in Italia sono stati annullati... Senza nemmeno un rimborso ai parenti che per certi viaggi avevano pagato sui 600 euro...
> 
> Da fuori Italia, vedono la faccenda italiana quasi peggio di quella cinese...



hanno bloccato i prossimi voli per GIORDANIA, ISRAELE, GEORGIA, MONTENEGRO E REPUBBLICA CECA fino ad aprile, piu appestati di cosi


----------



## zamp2010 (5 Marzo 2020)

Numeri veramenti preoccupante


----------



## er piscio de gatto (5 Marzo 2020)

koti ha scritto:


> 769 contagi in un giorno, mamma mia



Rilevati, aggiungo


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (5 Marzo 2020)

se applicassimo il death rate dello 0,7% della Corea che testa a tappeto = 148 morti / 0,7% = 21143 infetti in Italia al momento


----------



## Raryof (5 Marzo 2020)

Meglio avere più contagi sotto controllo o pochi contagi e tanti "untori" in giro? 
Pro e contro, purtroppo.


----------



## Butcher (5 Marzo 2020)

Imbarazzante


----------



## Super_Lollo (5 Marzo 2020)

Calma ragazzi calma, incrociamo le dita che nel fine settimana ci sia un rallentamento. 
Significa che le precauzioni stanno funzionando, diversamente prepariamoci al peggio.


----------



## pazzomania (5 Marzo 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Aggiorniamo suo dati dell’epidemia da coronavirus in Italia. I contagi sono 3296 i morti 148 mentre i guariti 414.



Numeri che crescono esponenzialmente, ma per qualche giorno ancora inutile allarmarsi ancora di piu.

Sono vecchi contagi, se tutto va come sperato la parabola deve scendere in breve, altrimenti so ca..zi


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (5 Marzo 2020)

Non ci credo che ora come ora ci sono solamente 3.000 contagiati. Saranno sicuramente di più. Speriamo si fermi sta cosa. Però come ho già ampiamente detto bisogna usare la testa e pure bene. Non ha senso ora agitarsi come se fossimo prossimi alla morte, allo stesso tempo non bisogna sottovalutare la cosa. Calma ragazzi, calma.


----------



## Andris (5 Marzo 2020)

servirebbe che un organismo internazionale obblighi tutti i paesi occidentali almeno a dare dei dati seri.

poi ogni volta dicono che serva la conferma dallao spallanzani di contagiati e morti,eppure vengono dati in mano alla stampa ogni giorno dati dalle asl locali o addirittura dai sindaci


----------



## mil77 (5 Marzo 2020)

Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> Secondo i dati riportati dal Corriere della sera, i contagiati sono 3858



Perché il corriere della sera non detrae i guariti ed i morti. I 3296 indicati dalla protezione civile sono i contagi effettivi oggi.


----------



## Wetter (5 Marzo 2020)

.


----------



## vota DC (5 Marzo 2020)

Prato un solo contagiato. Ma lì i tamponi li fanno? Dalla paura che ha preso Rossi direi di no.


----------



## pazzomania (5 Marzo 2020)

Per quelli che ogni tanto chiamano in causa la Sud Corea:

A mio avviso ragazzi ci sono un sacco di robe strane nei numeri delle varie nazioni, ora non sto qui a spiegarvi il perchè dato che nemmeno io lo so, e non c' ho voglia di fare ipotesi strambe, ma tanto per capirci, qualcuno oggi sottolineava il bassissimo tasso di mortalità rispetto all' Italia, beh, guardate che dati strani:

Sud Corea: 6088 casi, *35 morti*, *41 guariti*

Italia: 3858 casi, *148 morti*, *414 guariti*

Come vedete, non ha nessun senso.

E pure spulciando nei dati di altri paesi, ci sono fattori strani.


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (5 Marzo 2020)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Perché il corriere della sera non detrae i guariti ed i morti. I 3296 indicati dalla protezione civile sono i contagi effettivi oggi.



Ah, capito. Grazie della delucidazione


----------



## Butcher (5 Marzo 2020)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Per quelli che ogni tanto chiamano in causa la Sud Corea:
> 
> A mio avviso ragazzi ci sono un sacco di robe strane nei numeri delle varie nazioni, ora non sto qui a spiegarvi il perchè dato che nemmeno io lo so, e non c' ho voglia di fare ipotesi strambe, ma tanto per capirci, qualcuno oggi sottolineava il bassissimo tasso di mortalità rispetto all' Italia, beh, guardate che dati strani:
> 
> ...



Si lo scrissi anche io qualche giorno fa. C'è troppo discrepanza nei rapporti casi/guariti e casi/morti


----------



## danjr (5 Marzo 2020)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Per quelli che ogni tanto chiamano in causa la Sud Corea:
> 
> A mio avviso ragazzi ci sono un sacco di robe strane nei numeri delle varie nazioni, ora non sto qui a spiegarvi il perchè dato che nemmeno io lo so, e non c' ho voglia di fare ipotesi strambe, ma tanto per capirci, qualcuno oggi sottolineava il bassissimo tasso di mortalità rispetto all' Italia, beh, guardate che dati strani:
> 
> ...


Negli USA Al momento c'è quasi il 10% di mortalità stando ai caso.. molte cose non tornano


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (5 Marzo 2020)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Per quelli che ogni tanto chiamano in causa la Sud Corea:
> 
> A mio avviso ragazzi ci sono un sacco di robe strane nei numeri delle varie nazioni, ora non sto qui a spiegarvi il perchè dato che nemmeno io lo so, e non c' ho voglia di fare ipotesi strambe, ma tanto per capirci, qualcuno oggi sottolineava il bassissimo tasso di mortalità rispetto all' Italia, beh, guardate che dati strani:
> 
> ...



In quei posti avranno le fosse comuni dove buttano li la gente. Non ha senso guardare quei dati farlocchi nel 99%


----------



## markjordan (5 Marzo 2020)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Per quelli che ogni tanto chiamano in causa la Sud Corea:
> 
> A mio avviso ragazzi ci sono un sacco di robe strane nei numeri delle varie nazioni, ora non sto qui a spiegarvi il perchè dato che nemmeno io lo so, e non c' ho voglia di fare ipotesi strambe, ma tanto per capirci, qualcuno oggi sottolineava il bassissimo tasso di mortalità rispetto all' Italia, beh, guardate che dati strani:
> 
> ...


in corea forse contano i guariti veramente
noi contiamo i migliorati mandati a fare il decorso a casa

qui da me oggi raddoppio da 33 a 68


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (5 Marzo 2020)

danjr ha scritto:


> Negli USA Al momento c'è quasi il 10% di mortalità stando ai caso.. molte cose non tornano



Be negli Usa la gente semplicemente non può pagarsi na sega, ne moriranno a grappoli se si diffonde seriamente. Ricordo ancora quel ragazzo di 26 anni morto di diabete perché non poteva pagarsi l'insulina. Spendeva tipo mille dollari al mese. 

Se scoppia la bomba sarà un'ecatombe negli Stati Uniti


----------



## Molenko (5 Marzo 2020)

danjr ha scritto:


> Negli USA Al momento c'è quasi il 10% di mortalità stando ai caso.. molte cose non tornano



Negli USA un tampone costa più di 3000 dollari..


----------



## Baba (5 Marzo 2020)

Djici ha scritto:


> In Belgio, anche se il governo non ha ancora "vietato" i viaggi dei studenti in Italia, quasi tutti i viaggi che dovevano fare le scuole in Italia sono stati annullati... Senza nemmeno un rimborso ai parenti che per certi viaggi avevano pagato sui 600 euro...
> 
> Da fuori Italia, vedono la faccenda italiana quasi peggio di quella cinese...



Abito in Svizzera e so per certo che diverse aziende della Svizzera tedesca ( centro nord ) hanno stipulato un contratto in cui vietano ai propri dipendenti di fare viaggi nella Svizzera italiana a causa della vicinanza con l’Italia.


----------



## Raryof (5 Marzo 2020)

Squadra italiana in trasferta ieri....


----------



## Milo (5 Marzo 2020)

Stanno salendo troppo velocemente


----------



## Toby rosso nero (5 Marzo 2020)

Oggi io e la persona che assisto siamo stati messi in "quarantena" provvisoriamente, in una stanza isolata, perché un malato della stanza aveva 37.5 di febbre e sono scattati tutti i protocolli.
Pare che non sia nulla, solo una flebite, quindi io sono già a casa.

Comunque, 3 morti di corona nel mio "piccolo" ospedale solo nella giornata di oggi. Dato non riportato, per ora, da nessuna fonte ufficiale, locale o nazionale.


----------



## Darren Marshall (5 Marzo 2020)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Oggi io e la persona che assisto siamo stati messi in "quarantena" provvisoriamente, in una stanza isolata, perché un malato della stanza aveva 37.5 di febbre e sono scattati tutti i protocolli.
> Pare che non sia nulla, solo una flebite, quindi io sono già a casa.
> 
> Comunque, 3 morti di corona nel mio "piccolo" ospedale solo nella giornata di oggi. Dato non riportato, per ora, da nessuna fonte ufficiale, locale o nazionale.



Età dei deceduti?


----------



## Toby rosso nero (5 Marzo 2020)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Età dei deceduti?



Non lo so di preciso, sono anziani.
Conosco però almeno 3 persone infette gravi tra i 50 e i 60.

La zia di mia mamma in (sugli 80), perfettamente sana, ricoverata da un'altra parte d'urgenza, ora respira autonomamente e dicono che si salverà.
La cosa brutta di questa roba è che da quel che mi dicono ci sono una marea di portatori sani che contagiano senza saperlo. Una la conosco di persona.


----------



## Molenko (5 Marzo 2020)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Non lo so di preciso, sono anziani.
> Conosco però almeno 3 persone infette gravi tra i 50 e i 60.
> 
> La zia di mia mamma in (sugli 80), perfettamente sana, ricoverata da un'altra parte d'urgenza, ora respira autonomamente e dicono che si salverà.
> La cosa brutta di questa roba è che da quel che mi dicono ci sono una marea di portatori sani che contagiano senza saperlo. Una la conosco di persona.



Per portatori sani intendi asintomatici?


----------



## Super_Lollo (5 Marzo 2020)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Non lo so di preciso, sono anziani.
> Conosco però almeno 3 persone infette gravi tra i 50 e i 60.
> 
> La zia di mia mamma in (sugli 80), perfettamente sana, ricoverata da un'altra parte d'urgenza, ora respira autonomamente e dicono che si salverà.
> La cosa brutta di questa roba è che da quel che mi dicono ci sono una marea di portatori sani che contagiano senza saperlo. Una la conosco di persona.



Che casino


----------



## Butcher (5 Marzo 2020)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Non lo so di preciso, sono anziani.
> Conosco però almeno 3 persone infette gravi tra i 50 e i 60.
> 
> La zia di mia mamma in (sugli 80), perfettamente sana, ricoverata da un'altra parte d'urgenza, ora respira autonomamente e dicono che si salverà.
> La cosa brutta di questa roba è che da quel che mi dicono ci sono una marea di portatori sani che contagiano senza saperlo. Una la conosco di persona.



Ecco io vorrei capire questa cosa dei portatori asintomatici. Asintomatici del tutto? Tosse? Respiro corto? O proprio 0?


----------



## ThaiBoxer93 (5 Marzo 2020)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Non lo so di preciso, sono anziani.
> Conosco però almeno 3 persone infette gravi tra i 50 e i 60.
> 
> La zia di mia mamma in (sugli 80), perfettamente sana, ricoverata da un'altra parte d'urgenza, ora respira autonomamente e dicono che si salverà.
> La cosa brutta di questa roba è che da quel che mi dicono ci sono una marea di portatori sani che contagiano senza saperlo. Una la conosco di persona.



Fino ad oggi, nel mio paese, si sono registrati 5 casi di coronavirus: sono tutti in buone condizioni, anche un uomo di 75 anni che è il più anziano fra quelli che hanno contratto il virus.


----------



## ThaiBoxer93 (5 Marzo 2020)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Età dei deceduti?



Quello che sto per scrivere non risponde esattamente alla tua domanda, ma è un dato da non trascurare (fonte: Repubblica):
42,2 % dei decessi: 80-89 anni
32,4 % dei decessi: 79-79 anni
14,1 % dei decessi: >90 anni
8,4 % dei decessi: 60-69 anni
2,8 % dei decessi: 50-59 anni
Età media: 81 anni
Si precisa, inoltre, che il 15,5 % dei decessi non presentava alcuna patologia pregressa o ne presentava una, il 18,3 % dei decessi presentava due patologie pregresse è il 67,2 % dei decessi presentava tre patologie pregresse.


----------



## willcoyote85 (5 Marzo 2020)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Non lo so di preciso, sono anziani.
> Conosco però almeno 3 persone infette gravi tra i 50 e i 60.
> 
> La zia di mia mamma in (sugli 80), perfettamente sana, ricoverata da un'altra parte d'urgenza, ora respira autonomamente e dicono che si salverà.
> La cosa brutta di questa roba è che da quel che mi dicono ci sono una marea di portatori sani che contagiano senza saperlo. Una la conosco di persona.



di dove sei toby?


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (5 Marzo 2020)

ThaiBoxer93 ha scritto:


> Quello che sto per scrivere non risponde esattamente alla tua domanda, ma è un dato da non trascurare (fonte: Repubblica):
> 42,2 % dei decessi: 80-89 anni
> 32,4 % dei decessi: 79-79 anni
> 14,1 % dei decessi: >90 anni
> ...



Molto interessante, grazie.


----------



## danjr (5 Marzo 2020)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Non lo so di preciso, sono anziani.
> Conosco però almeno 3 persone infette gravi tra i 50 e i 60.
> 
> La zia di mia mamma in (sugli 80), perfettamente sana, ricoverata da un'altra parte d'urgenza, ora respira autonomamente e dicono che si salverà.
> La cosa brutta di questa roba è che da quel che mi dicono ci sono una marea di portatori sani che contagiano senza saperlo. Una la conosco di persona.



Per questo bisogna rimanere a casa il più possibile. Si rischia di diventare inconsapevoli carnefici. Tanta solidarietà per il tuo lavoro


----------



## joker07 (5 Marzo 2020)

Comunque tutti questi dati lasciano il tempo che trovano, basti pensare alla Germania, che ha più di 400 casi confermati e 0 morti, con soli due casi gravi. Molti paesi insabbiano la verità secondo me, perché temono situazioni simili all'Italia, con danni economici evidenti.


----------



## ThaiBoxer93 (6 Marzo 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Molto interessante, grazie.



Riporto un dato ulteriore che, tuttavia, va preso con la dovuta cautela perché al momento è riportato da una sola fonte (Libero) che precisa come lo studio necessiti di ulteriori verifiche: il Covid-19 circolerebbe in Italia già da metà ottobre. Il dubbio che ho circa la bontà dell’informazione riguarda il fatto che l’articolista potrebbe aver confuso l’arrivo del virus in Italia con la data della sua apparizione in Cina - in effetti, pare una data troppo antica. In ogni caso, mi è parso utile poter condividere uno spunto di riflessione.


----------



## Black (6 Marzo 2020)

il dato dei morti da noi potrebbe essere più alto degli altri paesi, perchè conteggiano pure gli anziani affetti da altre patologie. All'estero lo fanno?


----------



## ThaiBoxer93 (6 Marzo 2020)

Black ha scritto:


> il dato dei morti da noi potrebbe essere più alto degli altri paesi, perchè conteggiano pure gli anziani affetti da altre patologie. All'estero lo fanno?



È significativo constatare come la maggior parte dei decessi da Covid-19 - circa l’85 % - sia in realtà causata da altri fattori a cui il virus si è sovrapposto: il death rate del Covid-19 potrebbe così abbassarsi. In ogni caso, credo sia nostro dovere morale tutelare le persone più vulnerabili.


----------



## AndrasWave (6 Marzo 2020)

C'è sempre da sottolineare che siamo comunque il secondo paese più "vecchio" al mondo, cosa che ci rende più vulnerabili.
Passeranno mesi prima di capire la "Causa-effetto" del virus sulle persone decedute. Perché un conto è morire PER Coronavirus un conto e morire CON il Coronavirus.

Non è minimizzare, ma è giusto trovare la prospettiva della cosa.


----------



## Albijol (6 Marzo 2020)

Black ha scritto:


> il dato dei morti da noi potrebbe essere più alto degli altri paesi, perchè conteggiano pure gli anziani affetti da altre patologie. All'estero lo fanno?



Noi adesso stiamo facendo tamponi solo alle persone che si sentono veramente male...per questo la percentuale dei morti è più alta. In Corea del sud stanno facendo tamponi a tappeto, quindi tra i contagiati rientrano anche quelli che hanno il coronavirus senza saperlo perché asintomatici o perché semplicemente influenzati senza particolari rischi


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (6 Marzo 2020)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Noi adesso stiamo facendo tamponi solo alle persone che si sentono veramente male...per questo la percentuale dei morti è più alta. In Corea del sud stanno facendo tamponi a tappeto, quindi tra i contagiati rientrano anche quelli che hanno il coronavirus senza saperlo perché asintomatici o perché semplicemente influenzati senza particolari rischi



Esatto, la nostra selettività nel fare tamponi va a falsare la media.


----------



## Albijol (6 Marzo 2020)

AndrasWave ha scritto:


> C'è sempre da sottolineare che siamo comunque il secondo paese più "vecchio" al mondo, cosa che ci rende più vulnerabili.



Anche la Corea del SUd è piena di vecchi. Ripeto se fai il tampone solo a quelli che stanno male veramente è normale che poi la death rate sia altissima


----------



## Albijol (6 Marzo 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Esatto, la nostra selettività nel fare tamponi va a falsare la media.



Adesso è da stabilire qual è l'approccio migliore...


----------



## Milanforever26 (6 Marzo 2020)

AndrasWave ha scritto:


> C'è sempre da sottolineare che siamo comunque il secondo paese più "vecchio" al mondo, cosa che ci rende più vulnerabili.
> Passeranno mesi prima di capire la "Causa-effetto" del virus sulle persone decedute. Perché un conto è morire PER Coronavirus un conto e morire CON il Coronavirus.
> 
> Non è minimizzare, ma è giusto trovare la prospettiva della cosa.



Infatti ho letto che ad oggi l'età media dei morti in italia con coronavirus riscontrato è 81 anni


----------



## bmb (6 Marzo 2020)

Sbirulino va ancora ostentando sicurezza e "situazione sotto controllo"? Avesse chiamato Putin e preso informazioni 2 mesi fa, ora non saremmo in questa situazione drammatica.


----------



## admin (6 Marzo 2020)

Ieri un medico che lavora in un noto ospedale romano mi ha fatto vedere la chiamata alle armi per reclutare i moderni liquidatori da inserire all'interno dei vari ospedali per l'emergenza coronavirus: c'era di tutto. Dentisti, psicologi, psichiatrici, addirittura veterinari. Robe da matti.


----------



## Baba (6 Marzo 2020)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Adesso è da stabilire qual è l'approccio migliore...



Costruire ospedali adeguati


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (6 Marzo 2020)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Anche la Corea del SUd è piena di vecchi. Ripeto se fai il tampone solo a quelli che stanno male veramente è normale che poi la death rate sia altissima



infatti è probabilmente così. il che significa che ci sono migliaia di contagiati asintomatici in giro per l'Italia. A parte l0 0,7% della Corea, anche Francia, Svizzera, Giappone, Spagna il death rate è tra l'1% e l'1,5% circa. In germania addirittura 0% con oltre 500 contagi. Il nostro 3,8% non torna per niente.


----------



## pazzomania (6 Marzo 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ieri un medico che lavora in un noto ospedale romano mi ha fatto vedere la chiamata alle armi per reclutare i moderni liquidatori da inserire all'interno dei vari ospedali per l'emergenza coronavirus: c'era di tutto. Dentisti, psicologi, psichiatrici, addirittura veterinari. Robe da matti.



Per forza, ci fosse una vera emergenza, o si lascia morire la gente per mancanza di personale, o si prende chiunque abbia affinità con la medicina.

Speriamo non servirà arrivare a tanto.


----------



## danjr (6 Marzo 2020)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Noi adesso stiamo facendo tamponi solo alle persone che si sentono veramente male...per questo la percentuale dei morti è più alta. In Corea del sud stanno facendo tamponi a tappeto, quindi tra i contagiati rientrano anche quelli che hanno il coronavirus senza saperlo perché asintomatici o perché semplicemente influenzati senza particolari rischi


Sulla percentuale ok, puoi aver ragione ma i morti assoluti sono comunque più bassi in Corea. Quindi se tu avessi ragione vorrebbe dire che abbiamo almeno il triplo dei contagiati della Corea, il che mi sembrerebbe però strano. Forse l’anzianità della popolazione gioca un ruolo in tutto ciò


----------



## Milanforever26 (6 Marzo 2020)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> infatti è probabilmente così. il che significa che ci sono migliaia di contagiati asintomatici in giro per l'Italia. A parte l0 0,7% della Corea, anche Francia, Svizzera, Giappone, Spagna il death rate è tra l'1% e l'1,5% circa. In germania addirittura 0% con oltre 500 contagi. Il nostro 3,8% non torna per niente.



Il nostro dato rispecchia il valore registrato in Cina che è il caso pilota, palesemente sono gli altri che hanno dati poco significativi..ma va anche detto che il loro campione è molto esiguo per analizzarlo


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (6 Marzo 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Il nostro dato rispecchia il valore registrato in Cina che è il caso pilota, palesemente sono gli altri che hanno dati poco significativi..ma va anche detto che il loro campione è molto esiguo per analizzarlo



hai ragione, ma quel 3,5% era relativo alla provincia di Whuan, mentre nel resto della Cina era sotto l'1%. A Wuhan non c'erano posti letto e la gente moriva in casa, questa la spiegazione che davano gli esperti per questo alto livello di mortalità. Comunque hai ragine, è veramente difficile fare una analisi, i dati sono ancora pochi per trarne conclusioni.


----------



## Milanforever26 (6 Marzo 2020)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> hai ragione, ma quel 3,5% era relativo alla provincia di Whuan, mentre nel resto della Cina era sotto l'1%. A Wuhan non c'erano posti letto e la gente moriva in casa, questa la spiegazione che davano gli esperti per questo alto livello di mortalità. Comunque hai ragine, è veramente difficile fare una analisi, i dati sono ancora pochi per trarne conclusioni.



noi abbiamo un focolaio che è la lombardia dove mi pare siano concentrati il 60% dei casi..è la nostra whuan...per adesso i morti sono il 3,5% ma sono anche persone con età media 81 anni..e malattie pregresse..


----------



## willcoyote85 (6 Marzo 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> noi abbiamo un focolaio che è la lombardia dove mi pare siano concentrati il 60% dei casi..è la nostra whuan...per adesso i morti sono il 3,5% ma sono anche persone con età media 81 anni..e malattie pregresse..



le malattie pregresse le hanno in tutti gli stati. la sanità qua è meglio degli altri stati. eppure la mortalità è molto alta.
l'unica spiegasione è che ci sia in giro una marea di contagi non trovati.

ieri hanno trovato positivi 2 miei amici-conoscenti. i famigliari nemmeno controllati. gli han detto di star a casa 14 giorni ma nessuno li controlla. in questo modo passeremo la corea nel giro di una settimana. come diceva admin saremo i più contagiati dopo la cina alla fine di questa storia.
e arrivo a dire che se non fanno capire davvero alla gente la gravità della cosa, alla cina ci arriveremo anche vicino.


----------



## sunburn (6 Marzo 2020)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> le malattie pregresse le hanno in tutti gli stati. la sanità qua è meglio degli altri stati. eppure la mortalità è molto alta.
> l'unica spiegasione è che ci sia in giro una marea di contagi non trovati.


La spesa sanitaria italiana in rapporto al PIL è inferiore alla media europea.
Abbiamo un rapporto posti letti/numero abitanti inferiore alla media europea.
Negli ultimi 10 anni sono stati fatti tagli lineari stimati in 10-15 miliardi di euro, senza intervenire sulle reali cause delle falle nei conti della sanità(c'è stato bisogno di un non politico, Cantone, per capire che bisognava fissare un prezzo fisso per le siringhe perché c'era gente che mangiava anche su quelle, facendo spendere allo Stato due/tre volte più del normale.. Immagina sul resto).
Abbiamo un carenza di personale nota da tempo.

Insomma, probabilmente siamo meglio della Cina, ma non siamo così "alti, biondi e con gli occhi azzurri" come si pensa, se ci confrontiamo con altri Paesi UE.


----------



## Dipao Meravigliao (6 Marzo 2020)

Ciao a tutti Io sono un infermiere e lavoro in una clinica in provincia di Pavia 
Posso solo dire che la situazione è gravissima, io lavoro nel reparto di Chirurgia... ma per affrontare l’emergenza sanitaria abbiamo dovuto creare un reparto di malattie infettive con presenti casi positivi di Covid-19 e ovviamente ci stanno obbligando ad andare a lavorare in questo reparto di malattie infettive, dividendoci con il pronto soccorso
Reparto chirurgico come chirurgia e ortopedia quasi chiuso, operano solo le urgenze e il personale come dicevo viene inviato nelle aree critiche
È un disastro
La preoccupazione c’è Non tanto per me, ho 29 anni sono sportivo e in forma, più per le persone e familiari che mi stanno vicino


----------



## ThaiBoxer93 (6 Marzo 2020)

Dipao Meravigliao ha scritto:


> Ciao a tutti Io sono un infermiere e lavoro in una clinica in provincia di Pavia
> Posso solo dire che la situazione è gravissima, io lavoro nel reparto di Chirurgia... ma per affrontare l’emergenza sanitaria abbiamo dovuto creare un reparto di malattie infettive con presenti casi positivi di Covid-19 e ovviamente ci stanno obbligando ad andare a lavorare in questo reparto di malattie infettive, dividendoci con il pronto soccorso
> Reparto chirurgico come chirurgia e ortopedia quasi chiuso, operano solo le urgenze e il personale come dicevo viene inviato nelle aree critiche
> È un disastro
> La preoccupazione c’è Non tanto per me, ho 29 anni sono sportivo e in forma, più per le persone e familiari che mi stanno vicino



Grazie per la tua testimonianza e per il lavoro che ciascuno di voi sta facendo per aiutare il paese: le mie parole non hanno alcun peso e alcuna importanza, ma vorrei esprimere tutta la mia riconoscenza per tutto quel che fate, a prescindere dal Covid-19. Scusami se mi permetto di chiedertelo, ma potresti allora confermare che il virus in questione ha un peso specifico differente a seconda dell’età dei pazienti? Grazie ancora.


----------



## Darren Marshall (6 Marzo 2020)

Dipao Meravigliao ha scritto:


> Ciao a tutti Io sono un infermiere e lavoro in una clinica in provincia di Pavia
> Posso solo dire che la situazione è gravissima, io lavoro nel reparto di Chirurgia... ma per affrontare l’emergenza sanitaria abbiamo dovuto creare un reparto di malattie infettive con presenti casi positivi di Covid-19 e ovviamente ci stanno obbligando ad andare a lavorare in questo reparto di malattie infettive, dividendoci con il pronto soccorso
> Reparto chirurgico come chirurgia e ortopedia quasi chiuso, operano solo le urgenze e il personale come dicevo viene inviato nelle aree critiche
> È un disastro
> La preoccupazione c’è Non tanto per me, ho 29 anni sono sportivo e in forma, più per le persone e familiari che mi stanno vicino



Tieni duro! Purtroppo c'è poco da fare, dobbiamo affrontare la cosa con la massima concentrazione possibile ed il massimo riguardo per le norme.
Confermi anche tu che i deceduti sono tutti over 75?


----------



## willcoyote85 (6 Marzo 2020)

Dipao Meravigliao ha scritto:


> Ciao a tutti Io sono un infermiere e lavoro in una clinica in provincia di Pavia
> Posso solo dire che la situazione è gravissima, io lavoro nel reparto di Chirurgia... ma per affrontare l’emergenza sanitaria abbiamo dovuto creare un reparto di malattie infettive con presenti casi positivi di Covid-19 e ovviamente ci stanno obbligando ad andare a lavorare in questo reparto di malattie infettive, dividendoci con il pronto soccorso
> Reparto chirurgico come chirurgia e ortopedia quasi chiuso, operano solo le urgenze e il personale come dicevo viene inviato nelle aree critiche
> È un disastro
> La preoccupazione c’è Non tanto per me, ho 29 anni sono sportivo e in forma, più per le persone e familiari che mi stanno vicino



grazie di quello che fate.

qualcuno sa o immagina se le misure sono corrette e quando arriverà il picco? grazie.


----------



## Super_Lollo (6 Marzo 2020)

Dipao Meravigliao ha scritto:


> Ciao a tutti Io sono un infermiere e lavoro in una clinica in provincia di Pavia
> Posso solo dire che la situazione è gravissima, io lavoro nel reparto di Chirurgia... ma per affrontare l’emergenza sanitaria abbiamo dovuto creare un reparto di malattie infettive con presenti casi positivi di Covid-19 e ovviamente ci stanno obbligando ad andare a lavorare in questo reparto di malattie infettive, dividendoci con il pronto soccorso
> Reparto chirurgico come chirurgia e ortopedia quasi chiuso, operano solo le urgenze e il personale come dicevo viene inviato nelle aree critiche
> È un disastro
> La preoccupazione c’è Non tanto per me, ho 29 anni sono sportivo e in forma, più per le persone e familiari che mi stanno vicino



Grazie, la tua opinione è importante. 

Io nonostante abbia 38 anni mi sento lo stesso in pericolo nonostante faccia sport da sempre ( fino a 2 settimane andavo a correre almeno 1h per 3 volte a settimana ).

Sarà che io sono un pò microfobico ma a me questa storia sta mandando fuori di testa.


----------



## Albijol (6 Marzo 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Aggiorniamo suo dati dell’epidemia da coronavirus in Italia. I contagi sono 3296 i morti 148 mentre i guariti 414.



Arriveremo a diecimila contagiati..l estate è ancora lontana


----------



## willcoyote85 (6 Marzo 2020)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Arriveremo a diecimila contagiati..l estate è ancora lontana



ci metterei la firma.. spero di sbagliarmi...


----------



## pazzomania (6 Marzo 2020)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Arriveremo a diecimila contagiati..l estate è ancora lontana



Diecimila sono nulla nella situazione attuale, sarebbe da firmare prima di subito.


----------



## Clarenzio (6 Marzo 2020)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Arriveremo a diecimila contagiati..l estate è ancora lontana



Secondo me ci siamo già, molti sono asintomatici o lo gestiscono come una semplice influenza.
I numeri sono sicuramente falsati. Ora sta finalmente uscendo la verità riguardo al virus che di fatto circola in Europa da molto prima di gennaio (motivo in più per puntare il dito contro il governo cinese che ha taciuto tutto).


----------



## Darren Marshall (6 Marzo 2020)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Arriveremo a diecimila contagiati..l estate è ancora lontana



Considerando il fatto di poter sfondare i 4.000 già oggi, direi che 10.000 potrebbe non essere neanche il picco massimo.


----------



## Milanforever26 (6 Marzo 2020)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Considerando il fatto di poter sfondare i 4.000 già oggi, direi che 10.000 potrebbe non essere neanche il picco massimo.



Ieri i contagi sono stati 590...secondo me viaggiando a 500 al giorno, che ho verificato essere la media di questi ultimi 3 giorni (ma dovrebbe essere il picco, vedremo..) entro una settimana saremo quasi a 10000; sarebbe fondamentale entro metà marzo invertire il trend, ma sarà difficile temo..forse verso il 20 di Marzo..speriamo bene perché si rischia di arrivare anche a 15-20mila se va avanti con questi numeri


----------



## Darren Marshall (6 Marzo 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Ieri i contagi sono stati 590...secondo me viaggiando a 500 al giorno, che ho verificato essere la media di questi ultimi 3 giorni (ma dovrebbe essere il picco, vedremo..) entro una settimana saremo quasi a 10000; sarebbe fondamentale entro metà marzo invertire il trend, ma sarà difficile temo..forse verso il 20 di Marzo..speriamo bene perché si rischia di arrivare anche a 15-20mila se va avanti con questi numeri



Se "esplode" un altro focolaio lontano dal nord è la fine secondo me. Diventerà ingestibile la situazione.


----------



## Ringhio8 (6 Marzo 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Ieri i contagi sono stati 590...secondo me viaggiando a 500 al giorno, che ho verificato essere la media di questi ultimi 3 giorni (ma dovrebbe essere il picco, vedremo..) entro una settimana saremo quasi a 10000; sarebbe fondamentale entro metà marzo invertire il trend, ma sarà difficile temo..forse verso il 20 di Marzo..speriamo bene perché si rischia di arrivare anche a 15-20mila se va avanti con questi numeri



La nota positiva é che anche i guariti ieri sono aumentati di molto


----------



## markjordan (6 Marzo 2020)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Considerando il fatto di poter sfondare i 4.000 già oggi, direi che 10.000 potrebbe non essere neanche il picco massimo.


oggi 5000 (+431 solo in lombardia)
lunedi' 10000 sforati
spero di sbagliare ma il virus funziona cosi' , o imponi la legge marziale o contieni blandamente
andava subito chiuso il po , ponti controllati e non passava nessuno , cina e urss l'avrebbero fatto noi non possiamo 
non parliamo dell'incompetenza , i vertici si stupiscono dello sviluppo , io no , bastava leggere qui la situazione a wuhan e ragionare


----------



## Marilson (6 Marzo 2020)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Arriveremo a diecimila contagiati..l estate è ancora lontana



sono gia' adesso 10000. Per ogni contagiato ce ne sono altri tre in giro che sono asintomatici e non verranno mai testati, e se vengono testati saranno negativi perche' avranno oramai eliminato il virus


----------



## Darren Marshall (6 Marzo 2020)

Probabile l'estensione della zona rossa a Bergamo.


----------



## Marilson (6 Marzo 2020)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Considerando il fatto di poter sfondare i 4.000 già oggi, direi che 10.000 potrebbe non essere neanche il picco massimo.



gocce nel mare. Dall'inizio della stagione influenzale in Italia, autunno 2019, ad oggi sono stati registrati 6.196.000 casi. 1% della popolazione Italiana. Nell'ottava settimana si e' raggiunto il picco con *200 morti al giorno.* Fonte: Istituto Superiore della Sanita'.


----------



## markjordan (6 Marzo 2020)

Marilson ha scritto:


> gocce nel mare. Dall'inizio della stagione influenzale in Italia, autunno 2019, ad oggi sono stati registrati 6.196.000 casi. 1% della popolazione Italiana. Nell'ottava settimana si e' raggiunto il picco con *200 morti al giorno.* Fonte: Istituto Superiore della Sanita'.


non mi risultano ospedali al collasso con l'influenza

i gravi impiegano settimane a vivere o morire non 2 giorni , intasano i reparti


----------



## Zenos (6 Marzo 2020)

Marilson ha scritto:


> gocce nel mare. Dall'inizio della stagione influenzale in Italia, autunno 2019, ad oggi sono stati registrati 6.196.000 casi. 1% della popolazione Italiana. Nell'ottava settimana si e' raggiunto il picco con *200 morti al giorno.* Fonte: Istituto Superiore della Sanita'.



Sarebbe il 10%. Ora immagina il 20% con sintomi gravi da coronavirus. Abbiamo 12 milioni di posti in terapia intensiva?forse in tutto il mondo...


----------



## Darren Marshall (6 Marzo 2020)

DATI AGGIORNATI AD OGGI ORE 18:00

Contagiati 3.916 (+620)
Guariti 523 (+109)
Deceduti 197 (+49)


----------



## Super_Lollo (6 Marzo 2020)

Finalmente dati ufficiali : 

Età media dei deceduti 81 anni 
Tasso di mortalità è più bassa di medesimi contesti nel mondo 
I deceduti hanno TUTTI più di 2 patologie + il coronavirus. 

Formalmente guarito e dimesso il paziente ( podista ) di Codogno.


----------

